# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Bánh đa, miến trộn...cá ngon, bổ, rẻ - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Quán Cá
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: Số 2 Ngô Thì Nhậm, Hà Nội
> 
> >>_* Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cá*


Lân la các quán cóc vỉa hè - một nét "văn hóa ẩm thực" độc đáo của Việt Nam, các bạn hãy tạm dừng chân ăn tối ở Quán Cá - số 2 Ngô Thì Nhậm xem sao nhé!




Quán Cá chuyên bán buổi tối, với thực đơn vô cùng phong phú và giá cả thì được niêm yết luôn (rất cụ thể cẩn thận)



_Menu cập nhật đến ngày_ _28/5/2012_


Nằm ngay ngã tư Hàm Long và Ngô Thì Nhậm, quán có địa thế vô cùng rộng rãi, đón tiếp được khoảng 30 - 50 khách cùng lúc là vô tư.

Bát bánh đa "ra lò" thơm nức! Nhìn cũng ngon mắt: bánh đa đầy đặn và đủ các món kèm: chả cá, thịt bò, giò lụa, rau xanh...


_Món ăn được ưng nhất ở đây là bánh đa trộn_

Hãy nếm thử để có đánh giá khách quan, thay vì chỉ nghe và tưởng tượng mùi vị của món ăn nhé các bạn!  :batting eyelashes: 

_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cá__Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi
_

----------


## lunas2

mình ăn miến trộn ở wa'n nè roài, ngon tuyệt

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Hấp dẫn thế
Đi làm mấy bát thoai  :cuoi1:

----------


## duh

ngon nhờ lunas, tớ ăn bánh đa trộn ý, thơm thơm, mà ngta trộn kiểu gì đậm đà dã man!

----------


## saohoa

Thích mấy quán ven đường thế này lắm
Vừa thoải mái mà đồ cũng ngon nữa

----------


## thunhunguyet

miến trộn hấp dẫn thật, hôm sau pải wa đây ăn mới dc

----------


## Mituot

Kết mấy món trộn lắm  :cuoi1: 
Ăn khuya lại càng thích

----------


## h20love

miến trộn món khoái khẩu của m

----------


## littlelove

trông hấp dẫn quá

----------


## pigcute

Ôi toàn bồ kết thoaiii hé hé

----------


## rose

chưa ăn món này bao giờ, phải thử mới được

----------


## lovetravel

mới ăn thử 1 lần, đúng là rất ngon

----------


## littlegirl

nhiều người khen món này lắm, phải ăn thử xem sao

----------


## thuty

Quán chuyển ra cách đấy 10m rồi, Bún nước thập cẩm 40k rồi cập nhật 02/03/2013

----------


## thientai206

nhìn thì thế thui nhưng ở ngoài thì ko dc ngon nt

----------


## songthan

ko bik có ngon ko nhỉ
bữa nào phải đi ăn mới được

----------

